# Finished Highboy Pics



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

This was supposed to be a Christmas gift for my son. Better late than never...I guess.

The Black Walnut came from my BIL's back yard as a result of a tornado that went through Neoga, IL in '02. He had it slabbed, We picked it up in '03 and it lay in our storage building until last Oct. That's when I began cutting the parts. We put the last finish on it yesterday (3/13/09). I have no idea the number of hours it took from initial rough cutting, jointing and planing till finish. I probably worked on it 20 hrs a week for 16 weeks. I do know that there are over 360 separate pieces of wood in that thing and it weighs a TON!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

That is a nifty looking project Gene. I love the drawer layout and the overall design.
Good work!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have such nice Walnut here in IL, I am so glad you put it to use.

That piece should be around long after we are all gone, be proud it is wonderful!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Tom. The plans were in Woodsmith mag.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice project! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful workmanship there Gene. To nice to give as a gift, except maybe to a son.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That's a nice piece of furniture

Nicolas


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Again nice work Gene.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome, Gene, just plain awesome. I just love black walnut used in anything. I really like the variations in the wood. To me if you don't like variations in color and grain, use laminate. I guess large project can be in every was as unique and awesome as the small boxes. 

How did you finish it and did you do a drawings, or was it from published plains? What were some of the more difficult procedures you encountered in the construction? What would you do differently if you were to build it again? Sorry for all the questions, it is just that your creation has provoked them from me.

I type slow, someone got in with questions before I posted just ignore answered ones, sorry.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Very Nice
Wayne


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice work! Its a piece that will last a lifetime.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

xplorx4 said:


> Awesome, Gene, just plain awesome. I just love black walnut used in anything. I really like the variations in the wood. To me if you don't like variations in color and grain, use laminate. I guess large project can be in every was as unique and awesome as the small boxes.
> 
> How did you finish it and did you do a drawings, or was it from published plains? What were some of the more difficult procedures you encountered in the construction? What would you do differently if you were to build it again? Sorry for all the questions, it is just that your creation has provoked them from me.
> 
> I type slow, someone got in with questions before I posted just ignore answered ones, sorry.


Thanks Jerry. 

The finish is two coats of Dark Walnut Watco, four coats of polyurethane, wet sanding between coats and, a final rub down with carnuba and 0000 SW.

Actually, construction of the piece was not difficult....time consuming but, not difficult. We cut all the pieces first and I'll not do that again. Due to slight variations in mortise placement some of the drawer fronts had to be re-cut.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice work, Gene. 

If you have any black walnut left over, you could always e-mail it to your pals here on the forum.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a beautiful piece! Fine workmanship!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Nice work, Gene.
> 
> If you have any black walnut left over, you could always e-mail it to your pals here on the forum.


Hey Ralph, It's just a short jaunt. Hop on 40 and come on over. Coffee's always on and there's always beer in the fridge. 

And we can talk about the walnut


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> That is a beautiful piece! Fine workmanship!


Thanks, Deb.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful job, Gene! You have just created a family heirloom.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Gene
From tornado to finished piece of furniture.
Just beautiful. Walnut WOW!
Good work


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Gene: Beautiful Job Sir, A piece that will last a lifetime and give you much service. Great work!!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Dave, Michael and George. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful piece Gene.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice job Gene. Your son will cherish it. Like the finish what did you use and what kind of wood did you use for it. :dirol:


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like a job well done.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

I see you have the dog guarding your work. It is a very nice piece. Like Tom, I also like the design and layout. Well done.
Steve


----------



## rsnajork (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow you are simply a remarkable father and that son of yours will hopefully cherish that for many years to come. That is one very nice piece of love and care. Simply awsome.:thank_you2:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris, Glenmore, Barry, Steve and rsnajork.
Glenmore, the finish is Danish Oil and a few coats of poly, 320 between each coat, with a final rub down with Trewax and 0000 steel wool.
The dog isn't guarding. He's wondering when he's going to get "his space" back.
Nathaniel liked it a lot. He got 4 requests to build more from his bosses wife and his coworkers. I declined. I'm on to bigger and better things....toys for the grandkids.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is one stunning piece of furniture. There is something about a highboy that turns all the switches for me. I love them. Well done, I'll bet your son is very pleased with it indeed.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

wow im glad i took the time to look at this thread that looks wonderful how long did it take u ....u did a excellent job


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job Gene. Did you use your Shopsmith in the making of that peice?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Joe, Mailee and Curt, for your kind words
Yep, Joe. My 30 year old model 500 is still purring along. It's the only TS I have.


----------



## prav1988 (May 26, 2009)

that is truly a work of art.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Thanks Joe, Mailee and Curt, for your kind words
> Yep, Joe. My 30 year old model 500 is still purring along. It's the only TS I have.


Think I may have you beat Gene, got mine back in 1986....not a single issue. Amazing machine.


----------

